# Islamabad, the beautiful



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

Islamabad is the capital of Pakistan. Constructed in the 1960s as a purpose built capital for the country. It is located on the foothills of the margalla hills and next to the Rawal lake. It is like no other city in the region with it's picturesque views, wide roads and calm environment. Islamabad has a lot to offer to a tourist. Below, you'll find images that'll give you a good virtual tour of the city.​
*Islamabad before construction started in the late 1950s*




























*Islamabad between the 60s and the 80s*


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Rawal Lake*

Rawal Lake is near the older part of Islamabad. The neighbouring city of Islamabad, Rawalpindi, is named after this lake. The lake acts as a reservoir for the Rawal dam as well as a tourist destination. It's surrounded by flora and fauna and picturesque views of the hills and the city's skyline. Below are images of the lake and the park adjacent to it. The park has various attractions such as paintball, go-karting, dirtbiking, the world's 3rd largest aviary among other things. There's also a carnival here.


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Wow, I like the old pictures, and the lake!
Are there any high mountains around the city?


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

Japanac said:


> Wow, I like the old pictures, and the lake!
> Are there any high mountains around the city?


There are. There's a hill station about an hour away from Islamabad called murree. It snows there during the winters and it's quite visible from the lake. Here's a picture.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photos from Islamabad


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Fatima Jinnah Park*

Fatima Jinnah Park is a 4 sq km park located in the heart of the city. It's famed for it's picturesque views, monuments, flora and fauna.


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Show us some skyscrapers, please. :cheers:


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Islamabad's Skyline*


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

*Islamabad, the capital of Pakistan*


By Mehfil Pakistan

























































































































































margalla hills 









margalla hills 









*source: https://www.facebook.com/MurreeMall/*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates about Islamabad :cheers:


----------



## Pak_Forever (Mar 4, 2016)

Faisal Mosque

PC: Hanan Khaleeq


----------



## Pak_Forever (Mar 4, 2016)

Night View

Flicker Mansoor Bashir


----------



## Pak_Forever (Mar 4, 2016)

Islamabad - Murree Expressway


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos but dont forget also to post their credits


----------

